
Reverse engineering an 1989 original Wonder Boy: the quest for accuracy - vieux
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/OmarCornut/20160912/281112/Wonder_Boy_The_Dragons_Trap_Reverse_engineering_an_1989_original_the_quest_for_accuracy.php
======
danso
Previous but relatively short discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12468755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12468755)

------
bluedino
The screenshot of the emulator with the variable tracing graphics is so simple
but looks so cool

------
anon0112358_
i loved this game on the sega game gear. didn't realise the original version
was an 80s baby!

